# a little advice, please?



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

When I got my big tank, we also got some Betta's, toying with the idea of having them in the tank as well. I read up on them, and decided NOT to go that route, and they act very content in their own little Betta habitats.
I do, however, have their little homes set right next to each other. One of the guys that works at my fish store told me that I should actually separate them, as if they see each other too frequently, and are in fighting mode too much it will stress them out, and one or the other may die.
I've grown rather partial to both my Betta (Alpha is a blue, and Zeta is crimson) and don't want EITHER of them to die...
Another person told me that having Betta near each other will make their colors more vivid. I have yet to see this, is this a Betta fairy tale?
Thanks in advance!*h/b


----------



## PocketDoll (Aug 13, 2009)

From personal experience, I would say separate them, or put in some sort of visual divide.

My mother's first fish is a betta named Pastelli (because he is pastel-colored, yuk yuk), and for the first week he was doing great. Then Mom got another tank, set it up right next to Pastelli's tank, and put fancy tailed guppies in it. She thought nothing of it, until Pastelli started looking really unhappy all of the time, became less colorful, and stopped eating. When I saw the set up, I explained that the guppies look like other bettas and Pastelli was probably really stressed out. So we placed a piece of construction paper between the two tanks, and within a week, Pastelli was back to normal. 

I've also read that they can wear themselves out if they spend all of their time flaring at each other, to the point where they will die. So just watch for strange behavior...


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I had two betta boys (a red and a blue ironically) next to each other for years and it did them no harm. I think if they get locked in flare mode for a period of time and do not move or swim away then you need to get a piece of paper and put between the tanks and block their view for a bit but they will eventually get used to the idea that they cannot fight or get to each other and quit. It is a silly notion that they will get a brighter color this way but they will not die due to this either unless they get locked in flare mode for a long time and do not let up. 
But if they are swimming away some and still eating and getting exercise regularly away from noticing each other they will be fine. If you do feel better seperating the tanks then you can but it is not necessary unless there is a real problem like i have mentioned above.

Rose


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

i would put paper or cardboard down the side. and every day or so ,then take card away for 10 15 mins so that they are thier naturel selves when they meet one another in the rice fields. Keep there mind in the right frame.Stop them from being bored


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

If they keep it up, it can stress them out, although there colors do tend to get brighter the bettas health should come first, not the color.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Id put em side by side, they will soon learn they are truly seperated and wont care if they are there or not. Ive had them set side by side before in 5-10g tanks and never had an issue. They flare more at themselves in the mirror then they do the other males.


----------

